# aftermarket defrosters



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

do they sell aftermarket rear window defrosters that you just tape or glue and then pulg into the ciggerette lghter or something. my 91 olds is not air tight and the inside of the windows sometimes has frost on it instead of the outside. so is there any aftermarker defrosters out there where do i find them


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I Googled this................ aftermarket rear window defrosters
and got this............. http://www.google.ca/search?q=after...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

You otta give Google a try sometime.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Guyzer said:


> I Googled this................ aftermarket rear window defrosters
> and got this............. http://www.google.ca/search?q=after...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
> 
> You otta give Google a try sometime.


why do you always seam to be hostile around me with your comments


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

lex I'm not being hostile at all. A lot of things you ask about would be very easily found if you used Google. I'm just offering you a suggestion so you can solve your issues quicker.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

I always keep a spray bottle of good old isopropyl alchohol in the car, makes fast work of ice. No scraping and dries clean.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I turn on the rear window defrosters.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You really need to also deal with the air getting in because the frost inside has to go some where and if it melts down then your talking about water and water damage inside the car. 
But turning on the heater with the AC will help remove fogged up windows faster then just the heater.


----------

